# medals waste off space or ok



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi :? is the medal idea a waste off time 

there seems to be no medal moderator!!

wheres tallpaul :?: 

they are under used ! supposed to every month

i myself the space could be used for something else :roll: 

whats members views :?: :wink: 

ray :? :?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

What are they supposed to be for?


Andrew


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

have you seen Groundhog Day? :lol:

Link ???<<

Mike

P.S. Medals <<.... and I am "sitting on the fence" at least I am until I get one then I shall retire bathed in that warm feeling you must get when awarded MHF's highest honour :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I posted OK, the one thing I love about this forum compared to others is there are positive posts on here not all negative. You go on some and all they seem to do is be having digs at each other at the first opportunity or tearing Dealers and Manufacturers apart. 

Both the Thank You and the Medals are a nice way to say thanks for your input and help, and for all the hard work you put into what you did for nothing. When all said and done we all like praise and we actually like to see when others have been praised too. 

Yes I'm a soppy old women but its nice to be nice now and then, the world has too many cynics in my opinion. 

Mandy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My view is that if medals are dished out they need to be for a good reason and not e.g. because of some avatar downloaded off the internet and I say that without any slight to those who got medals that way because I have forgotton who got them.

I think it should be for stuff above and beyond the call of duty e.g. people who seriously helped Nukes in his hour of need. Someone who goes to a lot of trouble to produce something of benefit to the m\homer or this site and\or has big breasts.

Othewise we begin to imitate the yanks dishing out medals for those able to tie their own shoe laces.

If it cannot be for the above or similar reasons tthen perhaps the space would be better served for some other bit of information.

p.s. And if a medal is awarded, clciking on it should reveal the sacrifice this member has made whether it has been through blood or effort


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> My view is that if medals are dished out they need to be for a good reason and not e.g. because of some avatar downloaded off the internet


Hold on there pusser, my avatar wasn't downloaded from cyberspace, I sweated over a hot laptop, burned the midnight oil to create it.. HANDS OFF my medal ... sour grapes if you ask me ... :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with you Puzzer ( I think) I have read many post on here where member have photo copied some instructions or went away and got some information, ETC to help another member. This type of thing does deserve somekind of recognition to help keep this type of friendly help. 
I doubt I would ever get a medal as I know nothing but I am very grateful of the help and advise I have been given at times.

Richard...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > My view is that if medals are dished out they need to be for a good reason and not e.g. because of some avatar downloaded off the internet
> ...


Sorry. I really didn't mean it to be personal. But at least you do have your own creation but I'm not sure you should have a medal for bravery.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> But at least you do have your own creation but I'm not sure you should have a medal for bravery.


Living in an RV with Jan ...??? Now THAT's brave

Seriously though, I agree with the general tone of the thread, if medals are to be awarded they should only be given to those who have went 'above and beyond the call of duty' ... 8)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Pusser & Jim........I dont think they are a waste of space...in fact I dont think there is enough space...on the left of my post for all the medals I might get 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> I agree with Pusser & Jim........I dont think they are a waste of space...in fact I dont think there is enough space...on the left of my post for all the medals I might get 8)


I could use the space for more of my imprisonments. I am a bit restricted at the moment. 8)


----------



## RER (Apr 25, 2007)

*Medals*

You haven't answered the question how/why are medals awarded? Just thought I'd mention it as I'm curious. 
Now Pusser, you mentioned large breasts - I'm with you on this!!!!
No seriously, look my wife snores like a chainsaw, can i have a medal? Also I fart a lot - I'm not vegetarian and I limit my curry intake to one a fortnight. I stink - can my wife have a medal too?
What's that noise ...........
Ray


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Well I posted OK, the one thing I love about this forum compared to others is there are positive posts on here not all negative. You go on some and all they seem to do is be having digs at each other at the first opportunity or tearing Dealers and Manufacturers apart.
> Mandy


Mandy,

You are 100% right but I think a lot of the time it's because people do not read the posting thoroughly. 

I know of an RV only forum where there is a dealer and a member who have had 'words' so to speak.

In my opinion the member has only asked relevant questions or pointed out facts such as failed promises which has resulted in the dealer threatening violence to the member


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

> Hold on there pusser, my avatar wasn't downloaded from cyberspace, I sweated over a hot laptop, burned the midnight oil to create it.. HANDS OFF my medal ... sour grapes if you ask me ... :lol:


You need a Windows Laptop Jim, they dont run as hot as those arty farty Macs..


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jimjam said:


> You need a Windows Laptop Jim, they dont run as hot as those arty farty Macs..


Very true, but then again they run ten times faster ... :wink:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> jimjam said:
> 
> 
> > Very true, but then again they run ten times faster ... :wink:
> ...


----------

